# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të lidh kompjuterin në Internet nëpërmjet celularit

## labin

tung  si mund te  kyqete   interneti permes  telefonit celulare icili e ka internetin e kyqte  si muje te  trensformoje ate rrjet ne pc personale apo laptop kam ndegjuare se behte nje lidhje per mes modemit po a funksiono kjo  .....

----------


## benseven11

Kjo mund te behet ne rastet kur ke laptop dhe je ne levizje,udhetime,ke lidhje wireless dial-up qe eshte shume i ngadalte dhe kerkon nje opsion me te mire.Lidhesh me kompanine e telefonave dhe krijon nje llogari te re per servis "data plan wireless"
Ky servis te lejon qe te futesh ne internet duke perdorur rrjetin e kompanise se celularit.Eshte i shtrenjte si servis.Duke perdorur kete servis telefoni jot celular kthehet ne nje modem.Telefoni lidhet me laptopin me kabllin USB dhe je gati te perdoresh internetin ne laptop duke marre sinjalet nga serveri i celularit.Gjithashtu kjo kerkon qe te blesh nga kompania e telefonit celular nje adaptor special WWAN.Kontakto kompanine e celularit qe ke kontrate sherbimi,per detaje.

----------


## Alket123

wireless dsl po ashtu eshte ne shitje tani ne tregje

----------


## x-e-n-i

Kam ndegju se ne kosove asht mundesia mu lidh ne rrjet permes celularit permes Mobtelit edhe ish lire pra downloadimi po shkojke deri 700 kb/s sa eshte edhe e vertet nuk e di,,

Ne fillim po deshke mu lidh me nje provajder lokal e pastaj prej ketij provajderit mu lidh me username dhe password tek acounti i Mobtelit,,,


Desha te di nese ka ndokush informate te tille le te shkruaj ,,,

----------


## R&Bdiavolo

Nuk e di a ekziston kjo tem meq nuk kam kohe te kontrlloj po nese ka e njejta tem ateher kerkoj falje.

dua te lidhem me internet nepermjet GPRS conn por nuk mundem qdo here qe tentoj  me del SUBSCRIBE TO GPRS FIRST kurse telefoni eshte konfiguriu mir dhe sakt nese kish mujt dikush te me ndihmoj rreth kesaj . NOKIA 6110i

----------


## master2006

Nese je nga kosova dhe ke vala900, ateher duhet te antaresohesh ne www.ptkonline.com

----------


## R&Bdiavolo

po jam anetarsu qe nje jave gati por mendoj qe eshte problem deri te telefoni ketu  se ma heret mdilke  gprs conn not avalible

----------


## master2006

po aty e ke edhe udhezuesin per konfigurimin e telefonit, per ta marr udhezuesin shko deri tek vendi ku i jep shenimet e antarsimit, e mandej ne te majt shkruan "udhezuesi per konfigurimin e telefonit" apo kshtu disi, aty i ki te gjith telefonat

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Une kam 2 vjet qe perdor Bluetuth gateway Nese telefoni tend mund te perdoret si modem edhe ke nje blutooth ne kompjuter me dergo mesazh privat te t ethem si ta konfigurosh!

Ardi

----------


## mentor626

kam nje laptop te firmes IBM si mund te lidh ne int me ane te telefonit mobili.
PC posedon infrared si dhe kartelen e rrjetit.
a ka ndonje menyr per ta lidhur ne net me ane te telefonit moibil.
kam ndegjuar se mund te behet lidhja me ane te infraredit por sa eshte e vertet nuk e di.pres pergjigjje nga te gjith  ata qe me ndimojn. kaloni mir.

----------

